# Try This II (too)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, when I fish or go to Pcola....always have to stop at Krispy Kreme. Well yesterday I didn't eat lunch so I stopped by my other favorite, Popeyes!!! Only like thighs, so looking at the thighs after I got my donuts I thought----Hey the thigh skin looks like it'll fit as a great topper!!! It fit perfect! Wasn't bad, but I don't see a future in it like with bacon!!! Wonder how many calories??? hahaha With such a body as mine, you think I really care:shifty::thumbsup:









Never know unless you try it!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

That should go great with a cigarette and couple shots of whiskey.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks good!!! Sweet and salty together, I like the way you think!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fat ass.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Fat ass.


+1.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dagwood said:


> That should go great with a cigarette and couple shots of whiskey.


:laughing:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Fat ass.



Pot, this is kettle......:whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> Pot, this is kettle......:whistling:


Yup


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like another item for your FOOD TRUCK BUSINESS, maybe even add fishing bait to the menu :thumbup: GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don't forget about the "pound on the pound". i've got plenty of bacon.

jack


----------

